# Conf. Finals Game 5 (05/26/11),Heat @ Bulls



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello Bulls fans!!!I used to post on these boards a long time back.My regards to truebluefan,TB1,MikeDC,Kismet and kukoc4ever.

The Bulls really have to adjust and try some different stuff.Hopefully Kurt Thomas can have a positive impact.Wouldnt hurt to have Rasual Butler hit some three pointers.

They just have to stay positive and attack the attack(Miami doubleteam).

Just win baby and we somewhat have a chance.

Hope the officiating crew isnt as bad as those of g2,g3 and g4.

Go Bulls!!!!

Miami 90 Chicago 97


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

* vs *









*
EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS – GAME FIVE, HOME GAME THREE
THURSDAY, MAY 26, 2011 – 7:30 P.M. CDT
UNITED CENTER
TNT / ESPN RADIO / ESPN 1000 AM / WPPN 106.7 FM
*

Game 1: Miami @ Chicago – Sunday, May 15, BULLS WON 103-82
Game 2: Miami @ Chicago – Wednesday, May 18, HEAT WON 85-75 
Game 3: Chicago @ Miami – Sunday, May 22, HEAT WON 96-85
Game 4: Chicago @ Miami – Tuesday, May 24, HEAT WON 101-93 (OT)
Game 5: Miami @ Chicago – Thursday, May 26, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 6: Chicago @ Miami – Saturday, May 28, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 7: Miami @ Chicago – Monday, May 30, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
All games: TNT / ESPN Radio / ESPN 1000AM

Bulls' playoff history vs Miami
2011 EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS - HEAT LEADS 3-1
2007 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 4-0)
2006 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (HEAT WON 4-2)
1997 EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS (BULLS WON 4-1)
1996 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 3-0)
1992 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 3-0)

VS. HEAT ALL-TIME IN PLAYOFFS
ALL-TIME ............... BULLS lead 17-8
BULLS CURRENT STREAK .. 3 Losses
BULLS HOME STREAK .........1 Loss
BULLS ROAD STREAK ..............2 Losses
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BULLS VS. HEAT ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ................... Bulls Lead 47-37
BULLS CURRENT STREAK ..... 3 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK ............ 2 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK ............... 1 Win

BULLS VS. HEAT THIS SEASON
Jan. 15 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 99-96
Feb. 24 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 93-89
Mar. 06 @ Miami – BULLS WON 87-86


Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (62-20)*

Playoffs (9-6)
Homen 6-2
Road 3-4

Regular Seaon
Home 36-5
Road 26-15
Div 15-1
EConf 39-13
WConf 23-7

*Bulls Averages:*
PPG: 93.3 (Opp: 88.6)
RPG: 43.5 (Opp: 37.2)
APG: 20.3 (Opp: 16.7)
SPG: 7.27 (Opp: 7.40)
BPG: 6.60 (Opp: 6.33)
TO: 13.9 (Opp: 13.6)
FG%: .426 (Opp: .437)
FT%: .789 (Opp: .783)
3p%: .330 (Opp: .323)

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Derrick Rose - PG - 27.3 pts, 4.3 reb, 7.7 ast
Keith Bogans- SG - 5.1 pts, 1.3 reb, 0.7 ast
Luol Deng - SF - 16.8 pts, 6.6 reb, 2.6 ast
Carlos Boozer - PF - 13.1 pts, 9.9 reb, 1.9 ast
Joakim Noah - C - 8.9 pts, 10.3 reb, 2.0 blk

*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: Rose 27.3, Deng 16.8
Rebounds: Noah 10.3, Boozer 9.9
Assists: Rose 7.7, Noah 2.7 ast
Steals: Deng 1.53, Rose 1.40
Blocks: Noah 2.00, Gibson 1.47

FG%: Thomas .615, Gibson .589
FT%: Deng .842, Rose .828
3FG%: Bogans 0.436, Korver .429

*Injury report*
Omer Asik (fractured left fibula) is out
Keith Bogans (right ankle), Carlos Boozer (right foot, turf toe) and Luol Deng (lower back) are probable.

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Miami Heat (58-24)*

Playoffs (11-3)
Home 8-0
Road 3-3

Regular Seaon
Home 30-11
Road 28-13
EConf 38-14
WConf 20-10

*Probable Heat starters*
Mike Bibby - PG
Dwayne Wade - SG
LeBron James - SF
Chris Bosh - PF
Joel Anthony - C

*Injury report*
-


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i see a pattern here..

1R vs pacers 1 loss
2R vs hawks 2 losses
3R vs heat 3 losses :yes:
fin vs mavs 4 losses


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Lookin good so far.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Lebrons made some tough shots. Let's hhope that's not a theme tonight. Dengs going hero.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Officiating crew still screwing the Bulls for the 4th consecutive game.
I guess the league took it very hard that we demolished their love child team in Game 1.

That is the reason why the NBA has lost many of its fans.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ugh, Carlos Boozer again with a stupid flagrant foul. Wow


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Rose playing much better this game. 5 pts up going into the 4th, I like our chances


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Big Sexy!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Thibodaeu could of used some of that Big Sexy experience.Unfortunately Omer had to get injured to force him to put Big Sexy in the game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Big Sexy with the jumper!!!!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

If we can just keep them off the ft line we should be good to go.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow, Lebron 1-11 ice cold and Derrick goes Ice cold as well... cant buy a break lol.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Whenever Wade and James trip themselves thats certainly a foul on the opposing team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If we win this game I'm still hoping for ONE MVP Rose game, IT HAS TO HAPPEN. A guy this good can't struggle all series like this, at some point hes just gotta have a game were everything just goes in. That being said if Wade is not injured then hes due one also jeesh. 

Both Chicago guy's are just having a brutal series.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ronnie Brewers defense on Lebron has been spectacular.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

miami can't score on us.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Alright pull it togetther.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Stupid plays just lead to VERY BAD outcomes. Flagrant foul, 4 point play and fouling.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Its just uunbelievable. I mean really?! All the credit in the world to lebron and wade for making incredible shots. But come on.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

No Noah or Boozer down the stretch.... when we couldn't buy a bucket you'd think you'd rotate those guys in. Total choke job by the Bulls. Thibodou included, who once again strayed from the regular season rotation leaving a depleted Derrick Rose going against the best player in the league down the stretch. Brutal way to lose a ****ing game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I hope there is a lockout for many years.The officiating is sooooooooo biased.Yet I hope Gar and Pax see that you cannot win in the playoffs with just a star point guard and 10 role players.

Carlos Boozer must be sent out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I've never seen Derrick Rose ever get so rattled his entire career. Completely lost confidence in everything he does. His jumpshot was wretchedly bad and continued to make bad turnovers.

I'm almost glad this series didn't drag out, I can't bear to watch this garbage basketball any longer. Derrick, work on that jumpshot some more kiddo. And GarPax, please get this guy some backcourt help. 3 stars (or hell, even 2 if you exclude Bosh) versus 1 star is not fair.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Just wow, another fourth quarter collapse led by Derrick Rose and co. 4 point play by Wade, 3 pointer by Lebron, 3 pointer by Wade and another 3 pointer by Lebron.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Trade for Dwight or this will go on for years.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Didn't watch the game, but heard enough about it through other sources. I'm going to enjoy seeing Boozer gone.

Hopefully.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Nobody wants Boozer and his contract so you can forget about him being traded. 

I just have to question why Taj set the pick and NOT the bigger better setter in Kurt Thomas, that was a horrible screen by Taj that Mike Miller of all people just brushed off.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

Much praise for the Chicago Bulls this season! The lost is very tough for all of us Bulls fans but we have a very bright future ahead of us. I thank the Bulls this season for a spectacular experience. They kept us on the edge of our seats for 7 great months of basketball. Let's hope and pray that the Bulls organization will make the much needed adjustments in the offseason to make sure we go deeper into the playoffs next year. Let's hope that they carry this experience with them all the way to the 2012 NBA Finals! Let's hope coach Thibs has learned a valuable lesson about coaching in the Eastern Conference Finals. I say congratulations to D Rose, J Noah, L Deng, C Boozer, K Bogans, R Brewer, K Korver, T Gibson, C Watson, O Asik, and K Thomas. It's just the beginning.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Nobody wants Boozer and his contract so you can forget about him being traded.


Nobody wanted Gilbert Arenas and his contract either.

If the NBA has proven anything, it's that there is always a GM out there willing to take your expensive garbage.

I think Boozer can be moved.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

BullNuts said:


> Trade for Dwight or this will go on for years.


After watching this game do you really see anything ORL would want in exchange for Dwight Howard? Boozer was awful, Noah awful, Deng Awful...

Role Players and lousy 2nd Round Picks can't get us Dwight Howard. Reality Check.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Nobody wanted Gilbert Arenas and his contract either.
> 
> If the NBA has proven anything, it's that there is always a GM out there willing to take your expensive garbage.
> 
> I think Boozer can be moved.


Do you think Orlando will make the same mistake twice?! lol. I doubt it. Arenas and Boozer for 5 more years... OUCH.



> Boozer was awful, Noah awful, Deng Awful...


Deng was not awful, hes just limited. Hes there to do what he does and if we rely on him too much then we are just a flawed team period. 

Boozer was awful and Noah was borderline atrocious on Offense and he was not a defensive game changer at all, we pay him to be at the very least a defensive game changer.. not in this series.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Do you think Orlando will make the same mistake twice?! lol. I doubt it. Arenas and Boozer for 5 more years... OUCH.


Nah, not Orlando. I was just using them as an example.

Thankfully for us, there's plenty of incompetent GM's in the NBA. We just got to find the right fella.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Big, resounding F!


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

thebizkit69u said:


> Deng was not awful, hes just limited. Hes there to do what he does and if we rely on him too much then we are just a flawed team period.
> 
> Boozer was awful and Noah was borderline atrocious on Offense and he was not a defensive game changer at all, we pay him to be at the very least a defensive game changer.. not in this series.





Sorry, but in my book... Limited equals Awful. The fouls, the turnovers, the poor shooting. He wasn't horrible but he's not dependable at all. And that's a bigger crime on this team. Because there isn't someone else that can carry the team when Derrick goes 9-29.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Frankly, it's just frustrating to see Derrick bricking shots, and not one other person on the roster can pick up the slack. It annoys the hell out of me that; 1) he doesn't have help, and 2) it ain't coming anytime soon.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Sorry, but in my book... Limited equals Awful. The fouls, the turnovers, the poor shooting. He wasn't horrible but he's not dependable at all. And that's a bigger crime on this team. Because there isn't someone else that can carry the team when Derrick goes 9-29.


Hes a role player nuff said. Nobody ever said he was a second option, at best hes a 3rd option. Expecting him to light up Lebron or score 30 points when Rose is off, is just asking way too much. Whats sad is that on our starting lineup hes our second best ballhandler and hes a horrible dribbler.. We just need to improve.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Frankly, it's just frustrating to see Derrick bricking shots, and not one other person on the roster can pick up the slack. It annoys the hell out of me that; 1) he doesn't have help, and 2) it ain't coming anytime soon.


If the new CBA gets more conservative OMG its going to be a bitch to make a significant change on this team. 

Needing a 3 why wasn't Scalabrine out there? Having only 1 3 point threat out there is questionable, especially if you are going to keep Taj in there. 

I would have never imagined Thibs and Rose just being the reasons why we lost.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

The NBA is likely headed for a lockout so the signing period we need may not exist this summer. It's going to be really difficult if the owners start asking for things like franchise tags (thanks in part to LBJ, Melo and Bosh). 

I'm not sure why Thibs' does half the things he does. If you're trying to win what could be your final game of the season, you might as well exhaust every resource you have. Use Butler, Scal, throw Pargo in there if you must. I don't understand how Thibs' belief in the rotation (and his system) overrides logical reasoning.


----------



## throttle217 (Nov 25, 2004)

We are one player away that's all. We need a capable 2 guard. Scoring was our only deficiency.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I forgot about Butler who can surprisingly hit a couple of 3's here and there. Korver, Scal, Bogans and Butler should have been out there at the same time, Taj and Kurt out there on a 3 point NEED is just mind boggling.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

throttle217 said:


> We are one player away that's all. We need a capable 2 guard. Scoring was our only deficiency.


You say that like we could just pick it up at White Hen Pantry. Trust Me. It's not that easy to do with a lockout looming.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Big, resounding F!


My feelings exactly.

Good lord. I just realize I'd have to pick between Dallas and Miami in the finals if I want to be invested in the outcome. Shoot me now.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

narek said:


> My feelings exactly.
> 
> Good lord. I just realize I'd have to pick between Dallas and Miami in the finals if I want to be invested in the outcome. Shoot me now.


Go with Dallas. At least Dirk has some humility.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> Go with Dallas. At least Dirk has some humility.


It would be possible as long as they never show Marc Cuban on the screen.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Marc Cuban is just a super fan, obnoxious yes but he wants to win a title and has tried EVERYTHING in his power to build Dallas to get to the place they are in right now, the NBA Finals. I will find rooting for Dallas to win very easy. Dirk is a class act, a great player and someone who I think will not get jobbed by the Ref's the way Rose was. It should be a close series.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I really like Dirk...always have. If karma does indeed exist, Dallas will oust Miami. I just really doubt it. I don't like Dallas' ability to match up w/ Miami.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hes a role player nuff said. Nobody ever said he was a second option, at best hes a 3rd option. Expecting him to light up Lebron or score 30 points when Rose is off, is just asking way too much. Whats sad is that on our starting lineup hes our second best ballhandler and hes a horrible dribbler.. We just need to improve.


Some recent history :

It was a long, arduous negotiation, but the Bulls finally locked up Luol Deng for $71M-80M (w/incentives)/6 years.

“This brings a lot of responsibilities,” Deng said. “Those are responsibilities I’m looking forward to, on and off the court. *I take basketball very seriously and I look forward to putting the team on my shoulders.”*


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> Some recent history :
> 
> It was a long, arduous negotiation, but the Bulls finally locked up Luol Deng for $71M-80M (w/incentives)/6 years.
> 
> “This brings a lot of responsibilities,” Deng said. “Those are responsibilities I’m looking forward to, on and off the court. *I take basketball very seriously and I look forward to putting the team on my shoulders.”*


Hey it did not work out that way. Best thing we can do now is move on and just accept that he is what he is and will never be more than what he is. He had a surprisingly very good season, hes a legit piece to our championship dreams. I kinda wish the guy would bulk up, I think he could really help the Bulls if he could play some significant minutes at the 4. His dribbling ability is horrid at the 3 but at the 4 he would be a match-up nightmare IMO. Deng is very capable of grabbing 9 boards a game and if he can stretch out the opposing teams 4's that would really un clog the middle for Rose. 

Ala's I just don't know if Deng would want to bulk up or if he even has the frame to support much more muscle mass.


----------

